# Rate My Pajama Bottoms



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

These are the coolest PJ's I ever had in my life (IMHO).  They're actually men's pajama bottoms, but they frickin' rock, so I had to make them mine. :rock:

They say "BACK IN BLACK" down the side, but I had a hard time getting in the whole image without all the crap in the background of my office showing. That, and I don't want to hear comments about my ass.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Once you go back in black, you never go back?


PS show us you braw!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What is the rating scale? 1-5,? 1- 10,? Poor, Fair, Good, Great? 

I'll go with a 4, 7.5, and a Good


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

some ab crunches and ill give you a 3.5...also, lose the mound


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside said:


> some ab crunches and ill give you a 3.5...also, lose the mound


I expected YOU to say something like that, so I'll just disregard it. :lol: Oh, by the way: :finger2:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

i was just joking....GOD, btw...i met some peeps that know you.....interesting!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao trust u !!!:lol:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

What a#%? I don't see one.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Precisely.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Where did you get them Bro...I need some new jammies cuz my footies are wearing out.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Like I'd tell you, SIS... I don't want anyone bitin' off my style! 

And I have footies, too. :yes:


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Footies rule on the mids....

Bro..full props to your style...I will be lookin for some Neil Diamond ones instead..or even better..Neil Diamond footies...woooow...Nirvanha


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Try eBay, Sis. The best I could do for you is a pair of James Taylor's with a butt flap.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah the butt flaps are because the music gives you the shits...SIS


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Now you've finally caught on! :baaa:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

"Feeties" is what I call em....they rule.....but no butt flap!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:sq: Is that a ring on your left hand ring finer???


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

No, it's not a ring on my left-hand ring finer. It's not on my left-hand ring finger, either. :lol:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:sly: Good....

Because I would have felt bad missing the congrats of the engagement


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Precisely.


I get it now. :yes:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

pj's are cool, so long as you dont have an old Iroc in your front yard...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

2-Delta said:


> pj's are cool, so long as you dont have an old Iroc in your front yard...


Nooooooooooooo-ho-ho, no way! However, I do have a Camaro up on cinderblocks that I'm trying to fix up... :rock:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummm. Dude where's my piano key tie? Ac/Dc Pj's are about as attractive as a fat man in a speedo eating clams on Revere beach. Great band, bad pj's.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well fuck a duck, I wasn't looking for a date... I just wanted to see how many people thought ROCK should be integrated into all aspects of your life, even beddie-byes! :rock:

That is pretty funny though... :L:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:rock: :rock: 
Do you wear those after someone "shook you all night long"????


----------



## Paladin (Jul 13, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> These are the coolest PJ's I ever had in my life (IMHO).  They're actually men's pajama bottoms, but they frickin' rock, so I had to make them mine. :rock:
> 
> They say "BACK IN BLACK" down the side, but I had a hard time getting in the whole image without all the crap in the background of my office showing. That, and I don't want to hear comments about my ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

They ARE black, they just look off color because of my shitty camera. 8-[ 

Sheesh, you people like to ruin all my fun! I WAS going to have you all rate my toaster next, but now I'm not so sure you deserve it... [-(


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dunny - I was over at Kelly's Roast Beef this weekend and a thought occurred to me.
"If Dunny were here, I wonder if she'd let us rate her clam..."
You know how they make such good ones over there... They been makin' em for years...
Nothing like a good clam in a box I always say. Yummy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have an idea! :!: 

Let's rate Kenny's banana! :BNANA: 

I usually post things that are connected to myself for rating, but I've never posted anything connected to someone else.
Kenny LOVES bananas, I've never seen him eat one before, but I've seen him holding it. :jump: 

What do you say, Ken? I'll post my puppies and your banana at the same time? :woot:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Never let it be said our members are lacking in the category of double entendre...


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*where do i buy tickets for this event  LOL**i want a front seat!!:grin: *


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm, I'm going to have to talk to Gil about setting this up. If anything at least we should get some good ratings!


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Rate these


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Ahhh'right Dunnie, I'll give ya this. Integrating ROCK into every aspect of life, I'm with ya on that one. And I guess the PJ's are pretty cool. I have a 15 y/o who would love them. AC/DC does rock. Soooooo, ok, They're friggin' AWESOME!!! :rock: :baby01:


----------

